# 10 Year Old Mare



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

Since I have nothing better to do this quarantine, what do you think of my mare Solo? She's a ten year old grade horse. Would love to hear any breed guesses also!

These pictures aren't the best in the world, but I hopefully they're good enough. I can take more but she's got quite the feathers on her from her winter coat at the moment and these were taken before the full fluff lol. Also included is a pony nose for fun!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Pretty girl. I love the white stockings - very ladylike!

The 1st 2 pics are ok for critique but the last 2 aren't. And in the 1st one, till I enlarged & looked closely, thought she had fat pads, or a strangely lumpy bum... but it's the rump of the horse in the background!

Looks well enough put together, looks stocky enough through most of her body. Her front legs look a little fine tho, forehand light, fore feet maybe a tad small for her size too. In the first they look a little run forward but can't tell any detail in that. She looks like she has a shortish back. In the second pic she is standing over herself quite a bit, and if she stands like that a lot, I'd say she could have sore heels, but perhaps that's simply the way she's standing at that particular moment.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Pretty little paint/quarter horse. I like her!


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

I like her build. I also like her leg markings. I don't see any huge flaws. She seems to have a high wither. She has a shorter back, what disipline do you use her for? In the second picture, I agree with @loosie that she is standing over herself, which can lead to sore heels. 

As for breed, she seems to be a quarter/paint cross.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think she may have some arab horse in her.


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for the replies! Here's another pic just after our round pen session today ( Yes I know she's fat, we're working on it)

As for the breed guesses you're probably right, just wondering if anyone was something other than stock horse because she seems to almost be gaited at the trot. She does have an extremely short back. 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

Keira Cloudhawk said:


> I like her build. I also like her leg markings. I don't see any huge flaws. She seems to have a high wither. She has a shorter back, what disipline do you use her for? In the second picture, I agree with @loosie that she is standing over herself, which can lead to sore heels.
> 
> As for breed, she seems to be a quarter/paint cross.


She's a trail horse mostly at the moment. She's got a wonderful smooth stride and really moves out!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

lexrucker said:


> Keira Cloudhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I like her build. I also like her leg markings. I don't see any huge flaws. She seems to have a high wither. She has a shorter back, what disipline do you use her for? In the second picture, I agree with @loosie that she is standing over herself, which can lead to sore heels.
> ...


She still seems to be slightly over herself in the picture you previously sent. As long as she's healthy and sound, It shouldn't be on top of your worries, especially if she's a real nice mover. Enjoy your mare!!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

lexrucker said:


> Thanks for the replies! Here's another pic just after our round pen session today ( Yes I know she's fat, we're working on it)
> 
> As for the breed guesses you're probably right, just wondering if anyone was something other than stock horse because she seems to almost be gaited at the trot. She does have an extremely short back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



If you think she's gaited she could be a Missouri Fox Trotter. They come in tobiano and she has a butt very similar to my mare. Sort of short across the top from hip to tail, whereas a lot of stock types have a more long, sloping croup. But, she could also just be a garden variety, unpapered Paint. Certainly nothing wrong with that. :smile: If you think she might have a gait, look up Fox Trotters on You-tube and get an idea of what the fox trot looks like. It's sort of a smooth trot without suspension, like the front end is walking and the hind end is trotting. I've seen quite a few tobiano fox trotters. :Angel:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

In 3 of those pics she stands with her right fore forward, left fore a fair way back. Possibly just 'moment in time' but if that's general for her, could be something going on in her hind end somewhere, needing a bodyworker maybe.


----------



## 281187 (Sep 19, 2019)

Congratulations you own a Pinto.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

She's definitely a nice mare with good balance over all. 

I would prefer to see a more sloping shoulder and pasterns, and a longer croup, and more angulation behind -- a general sense of her being a little too 'up and down' in her angles. But none of it is glaring. She is a little uphill (withers/shoulders higher than her rear) which is unusual in a stock horse type, makes me think there is something else in the mix.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Whatever she is, she is very cute.
I see a defined head, not overly large or small, but not the Arab characteristics of dished profile and the last years such a narrow muzzle nor the shorter back commonly associated with them.
I see some quarter horse{head} and possibly some saddlebred with the longer back.
I'm not seeing Thoroughbred either...a bit of standardbred possibly?
She's got a nice mix of stocky, good bone build but has the lanky body with that bit longer back..
Whatever she is, _she is lovely!! 
__Her breeding, is her secret she holds quietly..:wink:
_Enjoy every day with her... :smile:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

Thanks you guys! Bodyworker will be on the top of my list once things are safe again!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oktobar (Sep 24, 2013)

Her rump marking looks like the crest of a wave being blown in the wind! Nothing to add that hasn't already been said, other than I think she's a catch!


----------

